# Building Map of Harborside Anyone?



## mkayb1956 (Apr 20, 2008)

I tried the search function without success  , so I am posting a new thread and I do apologize if this is redundant to other postings already on the board.

I'm seriously looking to purchase a vacation ownership at Harborside.  But before I make any further inquiries, I'd like to see a map of the layout of the resort which includes building numbers and a distinction between Phase I and Phase II.

Any help you can give is appreciated.  Thanks in advance...M


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome!   I don't think there is one on TUG, but if anyone has one, I would be glad to post it.


----------



## bxnd (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's my cheat sheet (if it displays properly):

Phase 1 includes Building 7, 1 and 2.  Friday check in is Building 2 and 6. Saturday is Building 3, 5 and 7. Sunday is Building 1 & 4.

...6 Fri........      	5 Sat....................P O O L

...3 Sat.......         4 Sun...................          	2 Fri


.............             7 Sat........................             	1 Sun
Main/Reception


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 20, 2008)

I found a map and posted it in the Owner Resources Sticky, but it doesn't have unit numbers on it.  Maybe, combined with the info. above, you can figure it out - http://www.harborsideresort.com/locationMap.php


----------



## mkayb1956 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Thank you!*

I really appreciate all the help, but I'm looking for a map with building numbers as well.  The info about the checkin/checkout (ie Fri-Fri, etc) is very useful.  Thanks so much...M


----------



## abcmanzer (Apr 21, 2008)

I sent a Word document to Denise's e-mail to see if she could attach/include it here.  I combined the above linked map to the above Unit info.  

If it could be posted here, I'm sure it would be useful.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 21, 2008)

abcmanzer said:


> I sent a Word document to Denise's e-mail to see if she could attach/include it here.  I combined the above linked map to the above Unit info.
> 
> If it could be posted here, I'm sure it would be useful.



I got it and I should be able to post it when I get home from work.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks to a little technical help from Chris & Kath, the map now has building numbers on it - let me know if you think it is too big, and I will resize it.


----------



## cvelasco (Apr 22, 2008)

*map of harborside with building numbers*

HI I am new to this site so I am not sure how I can put the Harborside user pages we got when we were down looking to buy there. It is a pdf file which does include the buidings with their numbers except building 7 which is the
check in lobby buiding by the harbor. If this would help I could email it to you to post.



DeniseM said:


> Welcome!   I don't think there is one on TUG, but if anyone has one, I would be glad to post it.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 22, 2008)

cvelasco said:


> HI I am new to this site so I am not sure how I can put the Harborside user pages we got when we were down looking to buy there. It is a pdf file which does include the buidings with their numbers except building 7 which is the
> check in lobby buiding by the harbor. If this would help I could email it to you to post.



You can send it to me as an email attachment and I can post it for you.  (Usually.)

dbmmayer@aim.com

Thanks!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 23, 2008)

Don't ask why, but somehow I still had this page from when I visited Harborside last year. It's just on Phase II, but it does have the unit numbers! Enjoy.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow.  You guys are just on fire with the great maps!  NICE.

Katherine


----------



## Scotten (Apr 30, 2008)

Excellent map!  I've been looking for one of these for years.

Question:  on Denise's full color map, which direction is the bridge and Nassau island?  Or are the 3 parallel brown lines below the number "6" the toll booth at the end of the bridge?

Thanks!


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 30, 2008)

Scotten said:


> Question:  on Denise's full color map, which direction is the bridge and Nassau island?  Or are the 3 parallel brown lines below the number "6" the toll booth at the end of the bridge?



Yes. The main Atlantis hotel is across the water to the right of building 1.


----------



## BradC (Apr 30, 2008)

Scotten said:


> Question:  on Denise's full color map, which direction is the bridge and Nassau island?  Or are the 3 parallel brown lines below the number "6" the toll booth at the end of the bridge?
> 
> Thanks!


That's exactly correct -- those three parallel brown lines are the toll booths at the end of the bridge from New Providence to Paradise island.


----------



## csudell (Nov 13, 2010)

*unit 3756*



Ken555 said:


> Don't ask why, but somehow I still had this page from when I visited Harborside last year. It's just on Phase II, but it does have the unit numbers! Enjoy.



unit 3756 should be one BR premium.  any regulars have any input on location of the unit or anything that may make it different than other units?

thanks


----------



## jarta (Nov 14, 2010)

csudell,   ...   Since the unit is in Phase II, the exact location of the unit owned does not matter because Phase II units are floating.  When you call for a specific check in day of the week for Phase II, availability is based on and you will be assigned:

Building 6 for a Friday check in 
Building 3 or Building 5 for a Saturday check in, or
Building 4 for a Sunday check in.

All Phase II units are alike; all Phase I units are alike.  Exception:  the smaller 1-br units at the corners of the buildings have actual balconies.  

The only variables are floor (higher is better and 1 is undesirable, IMO), building (controls check in date), distance from the shuttles (no more than a 5 minute walk anywhere) and view.  Some people have complained of road noise from the sunken highway that runs through the resort.  I have never been affected by road noise.  The buildings face away from the road.

The only way of getting the best view in Phase II (Wide Water Sunset; black on Ken's map) is to rent a 3-br or be lucky enough to rent part of a 3-br that has split use for the week.

Most of the 2-br lockoffs in Phase II have interior Promenade or Courtyard (looking at another unit) views.  There are only 3 banks of 2-br lockoff units that have water views (64-65 and 66-67 in Building 5 and 78-79 in Building 6).

The best views are in Phase I units.  Buildings 1 (Sunday check in) and 7 (Saturday check in) look at the Marina and the Casino and the Royal Towers behind the Marina.  Buiding 2 (Friday check in) faces and looks at the Harborside pool.  There is a map with building numbers for Phase I posted in the TUG sticky "Starwood Owner Resources."  However, you must be a TUG member and logged-in to see that map.  If you are considering buying a "fixed" week Phase I unit, it is imperative that you consult that map before bidding.  Even in Phase I, some views are more desirable than others.

However, Harborside is not a "view" place.  The Atlantis attractions matter most.  The shuttle buses stop by Registration at the circular driveway (partially covered in red) at Building 7 on the map DeniseM posted.  Enjoy!   ...   eom


----------



## csudell (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you for that great summation Jarta!


----------



## lily28 (Nov 14, 2010)

So if I got a deeded phase 2 small 1 bedroom corner unit and if I call 12 month out, do I have priority in getting a corner 1 bedroom unit given since phase 2 units float within season?  thanks


----------



## jarta (Nov 14, 2010)

lily,   ...   No.  No float unit has priority in Phase II.  There is no priority for exactly what you own - even for reservations in your home season.  You can state a preference for a corner small (Deluxe) 1-br, but that only means that the resort staff will try to honor it - as they do with the numerous requests for a preference.  

People arguing with the front desk about where they will be makes check in a chore at Harborside.  It's not a pretty sight and makes for long lines as people will not accept that the staff has done its best to accommodate all preference requests.  (It helps to be 5 Star.  I can often check in early and miss the unpleasant sideshow.)

If you want priority at Harborside, buy and use a fixed unit.

Moreover, I do not believe many corner 1-br Deluxe units in Phase II were sold all by themselves.  Most are part of 3-br lockoff units.  Almost all of them were sold as 3-br units.  And, they are usually reserved as 3-br units (although I have dropped the 2-br non-lockoff portion after making my 3-br Platinum reservation and I ended up with a corner 1-br).

The Phase II corner Deluxe 1-brs that are part of a designated 2-br lockoff all have Courtyard or Promenade views anyway.

Go to Harborside to enjoy the amenities of Atlantis and the resort.  Views are not that important there.  

(You could state a preferance for something in Phase I, if anything is available.  But it's hit or miss there, too, as to what type of view you will end up with.  In general, the views in Phase I are better than the views in Phase II.  However, most fixed units in Phase I are not turned back in and, until the renovation is completed, you could end up in a unit with "tired" furnishings.)  

Buying a 3-br in Platinum (high) season would give anyone the ability to have a pretty good chance for a good view over the pool or water.  With the 196,900 StarOptions, you are able to reserve a 3-br in any season.  But, buying a resale 3-br in Platinum season is still pretty expensive.  There is one currently on eBay for $45,000 - but it's overpriced and won't sell for that.   ...   eom


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Thanks to a little technical help from Chris & Kath, the map now has building numbers on it - let me know if you think it is too big, and I will resize it.


would it be possible to get the map back?


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi tschwa2 - I had a lot of photos and graphics hosted on photobucket and they changed their terms and you now have to pay a fee to post your photos on the internet, so I need to do some major work to get it fixed.

Tell me what it is and I will post it in this thread. [nevermind - I see what it is and will post it.]


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2017)

*Is this what you are looking for?*


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks. I think there was another 1 with link with the unit numbers at Harborside as well.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2017)

*Is this it?*


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 18, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> Hi tschwa2 - I had a lot of photos and graphics hosted on photobucket and they changed their terms and you now have to pay a fee to post your photos on the internet, so I need to do some major work to get it fixed.
> 
> Tell me what it is and I will post it in this thread. [nevermind - I see what it is and will post it.]


Yup. I have a lot of photos on Photobucket that I linked to on TUG. Rather disappointed.


----------

